

Startup Quote: Edwin Land, creator, Polaroid - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1687346049

======
raychancc
An invention that is quickly accepted will turn out to be a rather trivial
alteration of something that has already existed.

\- Edwin Land

<http://startupquote.com/post/1687346049>

